# 2017 Cruze Hatch coilovers??



## Static_Cruze (Jul 11, 2017)

Has anyone released coilovers or air ride setups for the hatches yet? Been digging through the internet for awhile and haven't found anything. I saw a hatch with a one off air ride set up. BC had an option on their website for a 2016+, but you click on it and it says 2016-2016. Im not sure if that covers 2017.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I have not seen any yet, but it usually takes a bit for aftermarket manufacturers to get up to speed on new cars. Pay attention to our vendors section though.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm just gonna bump this thread, are there any current options for lowering a gen2 cruze? I've seen one on instagram on custom air but that's a little out of the price range.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I spoke with live chat, and confirmed they fit the 17, and the hatch. 

https://bcracingcoilovers.com/colle...rolet-cruze-bc-racing-suspension-br-coilovers

Also: 2017 Cruze Hatch – Elite Cruzes


----------

